# KOC 4 "Knock Out Championship"



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

KOC 4 "Knock Out Championship 4" From Saturday 03 April 2010 in Cognac in the Charente in France.
Gala Free Fight & Thai Boxing.
Organized by the Academy Pythagoras Team Fernandez.








Find the FightCard on our website:
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
And a max of info via our facebook group:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236198286208


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Phebus Créations fabriquant de bijoux pour homme en acier, ceramique et carbonne sera partenaire du K.O.C 4.
Un bracelet sera offert à chaque gagnant de chacun des combats de la soirée.
Retrouvez la collection Phebus sur le site web :
http://www.phebuscreations.com/









En partenariat avec le Guide Bijoux également :

http://www.guide-bijoux.com/


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Non désolé ce n'est pas l'une de nos RingGirls du KOC 4 ;-)
Mais par contre nos RingGirls seront habillées (ou déshabillées) par cette marque de lingerie via notre partenaire " les dessous d'Angel by Jolidon " ainsi que par Venum FightWear.












































http://www.jolidon.com/
Sa promet d'être chaud !!!
Venum : http://www.venumfight.com/

Magasin Les Dessous d'Angel
Centre Commercial Géant
RN10 - Angoulême Nord
16430 Champniers


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

*J-26*
*K.O.C 4 "Knock Out Championship 4 "
Samedi 03 Avril 2010 à Cognac en Charente*








Toutes les infos :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Et sur Facebook :
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236198286208


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Du nouveau concernant la FightCard !
Karim SHIMI de la Team Pythagore Bordeaux rejoint la liste des combattants de la soirée.








Ainsi que Cédric SEVERAC qui devrait être opposé à un élève du Team GRACIE BARRA NANTES (information non confirmé).
La carte sera mise à jour au fur et à mesure que les combattants seront confirmés, à suivre ici :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Nous passons de 10 à probablement 13 combats :thumb02:


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Voici notre nouvelle RingGirl Maggy elle remplacera Emmanuelle :








Des news de la FightCard vont tombées dans la journée, soyez attentif !!!


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Du nouveau :

Hubert MALOD du Team MARIO SUKATA est OUT :-(
Il est remplacé par Vladimir TERENTIEV du même Team (77Kg)









Nous confirmons le combat entre: Cédric SEVERAC & Mehdi MABROUK (ABS Team) en 84Kgs.








Photo : Cédric SEVERAC

Nous en sommes donc à 12 combats confirmés et peut-être plus !?!
Avez-vous réservé votre soirée du 03 Avril 2010 ?
En avez-vous parlé à tout vos amis ?
Avez-vous rejoint notre groupe Facebook et y avez-vous invité vos amis également ? http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236198286208
Si à une seule des 3 questions la réponse est NON nous vous offrons une soumission ;-)
D'ici là suivez toute l'actu du K.O.C 4 sur :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Décidément c'est la journée des new's !

Une mauvaise nouvelle est confirmé :-(
Damien Riccio ne combattra pas pour des raisons qu'il explique sur le forum Pride Or Die :
"J'en fini avec ses dernières séquelles de ce putain d accident. J'ai subi la dernière opération du genou droit fin janvier et je pensais être OP mais là malgré tout les efforts je suis juste limite ... Là je veux remonter sur le ring avec tout mes moyens et surtout un corps sans douleurs... http://www.prideordie.com/evenements-f15/koc-4-t8023-45.htm".
Nous te souhaitons un bon rétablissement Damien et espérons te revoir prochainement.
Du coup ce combat est totalement annulé.

Mais j'ai aussi une bonne nouvelle !
Un combat s'annule, un autre le remplace ;-)
Il s'agit de Maxime DESSE (-66Kg) mais je n'ai pas la confirmation du nom de son adversaire ... à suivre donc !


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Petit message de Fred à l’attention des fêtards :

« Pour information, en partenariat avec la boîte de nuit LE MOULIN à MIGRON, la soirée peut continuer là-bas. Le bus du MOULIN pourra venir récupérer les gens qui le désirent directement sur le parking de l'ESPACE 3000 à la fin du gala et les ramener à leur véhicule sur l'ESPACE 3000 au petit matin. »

Mais rappelez-vous, boire ou conduire il faudra choisir, soyez sérieux les gars pas de connerie sur la route ;-)
Lien vers le site de la boite de nuit Le Moulin pour ceux que cela intéresse :
http://www.discotheque-lemoulin.fr


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Voici à quoi devrait ressembler le t-shirt officiel de l'événement :










vu sur : http://www.prideordie.com/evenements-f15/koc-4-t8023-60.htm#146306
Par : High Octane


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Le nom de l'adversaire de Karim SHIMI pour le K.O.C 4 vient d'être confirmé se sera ...
Mickael Chauvris de la HB Academy.


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Nouvelle information: Maxime DESSE est out :-(
Il sera remplacé par un autre élève de Mathieu NICOURT dont nous attendons le nom.
Affaire à suivre....!

Voici l'ordre des combats MAJ :

1 ) -66Kgs: Kadhgi Murad Ismaelov (Gracie Barra Nantes) Vs ?????? (FFA)
2 ) -77Kgs: Karim SHIMI (Pythagore Bordeaux) Vs Mickaël CHAUVRIS (HB Académie)
3 ) -84Kgs: Cédric SEVERAC (Team PANDA) Vs Mehdi MABROUK (Team ABS)
4 ) -77Kgs: Jérémy RICHARD (Pythagore) Vs Sébastien RUATTI ()

ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE -

5 ) -70Kgs: Franck GUILLOT (FST/Atch Académie) Vs Gaël PARTULA (SDCL)
6 ) -84Kgs: Rudy DE BENEDITTI Vs Sébastien SANTORO (HB Académie)
7 ) -77Kgs: Youenn LEBEAU Vs Patrick MOLTADO (Team Mario SUKATA)
8 ) -65Kgs: Louis OUTHIER Vs Bridja Wissam (HB Académie)

ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE - ENTRACTE -

9 ) -77Kgs: Jason PONET (Pythagore Bordeaux) Vs Vladimir TERENTIEV (Team Mario
SUKATA)
10 ) 2ème COMBAT DE THAI (les noms arrivent..patience)
11 ) Ceinture des 70Kgs
12 ) Ceinture des 84Kgs

FightCard en ligne sur :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Encore du changement dans la FightCard !
Excepté la nouvelle RingGirl vue sur le Facebook de l'Académie en exclusivités 
(http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236198286208)
Il y'a aussi du mouvement du côté des combattants.
Plutôt que de vous éditer les changement pour cause de "Fighter Out" je vous invite à vous rendre directement sur la page web de la carte qui est mise à jour en temps réel :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Nous gardons le nombre de combats total de la soirée inchangé pour le moment, cela malgré les blessures et les combats modifiés ou annulés. Merci à Fred et à son carnet d'adresse ;-)
J-9 avant le gala !!!
Un jeu est en place avec la Charente Libre plusieurs entrées y sont à gagner, sa peu valoir le coup d'essayer non ?


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Le jeu concours et disponible dans la Charente Libre d'aujourd'hui (25 Mars 2010).








Il suffit de remplir le bulletin et de l'envoyer avant le 31 Mars 2010.

Autre information *IMPORTANTE* !
Les places sont disponible en pré-vente chez AUCHAN Cognac


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

fbledge said:


> Non désolé ce n'est pas l'une de nos RingGirls du KOC 4 ;-)
> Mais par contre nos RingGirls seront habillées (ou déshabillées) par cette marque de lingerie via notre partenaire " les dessous d'Angel by Jolidon " ainsi que par Venum FightWear.
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy Chica!


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Voilà, nous y sommes presque !

Samedi soir sera vite arrivé ;-)

Les derniers remplacements sont renseignés sur la FightCard comme par exemple l’adversaire de :









Louis Outhier 
(The Game Factory) 

qui sera en fait :









Zyad Abada
(Tours Top Team) 
pour le 1er combat de Boxe Thaï. 

Les noms des combattants pour le second combat de boxe Thaï ne sont, tant qu’à eux, toujours pas confirmé :-(

3 articles de presses locales sont également disponibles en lien sur la page du K.O.C 4 :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html

Le compte à rebours tourne, j’espère que vous apprécierez la soirée et que toutes nos idées et nos efforts pour que ce K.O.C soit une réussit seront à la hauteur de nos espérances.


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Nous pensons aussi à ceux qui n’ont pas la chance d’être présent avec nous samedi soir lors du K.O.C 4. 
Du coup, comme lors des éditions précédentes, les résultats des combats seront communiqués en ligne, en direct live, par notre webmaster, directement sur la page web du gala : 
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Vous pourrez ainsi y suivre minute après minutes les résultats, sympa non ?
Des galeries photos et peut-être même quelques vidéos suivrons dés le lendemain …
Restez connecté !


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Retrouvez la galerie de photos de la pesée du K.O.C 4 faites il y a quelques minutes à peine sur le site Officiel de l'Académie Pythagore :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Ou directement :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/photos/KOC4_pesee/index.html
à ce soir pour les résultats ...


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Tous les résultats de la soirée sont en ligne ainsi qu'une 1ère galerie de photos de la soirée est en ligne sur le site officiel de l'Académie Pythagore, retrouvez les à l'adresse suivante :
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/KOC4.html
Il y aura aussi des news via notre groupe Facebook :
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236198286208

D'autres suivrons, ainsi que quelques vidéos ...

Encore merci à TOUS (aux frères Fernandez, aux combattants et à leurs coachs, à tout le staff et aux spectateurs), pour ce magnifique SHOW, nous avons passé une excellente soirée.


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Résultats complets :

1. M.M.A 3x 5min* -66 Kg
Kerib Lyes (Team CHEBA) Vs Kadhgi Murad Ismaelov (Gracie Barra NANTES)
--> Kadhgi Murad Ismaelov - par Juji Gatame - 2ème round - 4min45


2. M.M.A 3x 5min* -77Kg
Karim SHIMI (Team Pythagore Bordeaux) Vs Mickael Chauvris (HB Academy)
--> Mickael Chauvris - par T.K.O - 2ème round - 4min10


3. M.M.A 3x 5min* -84Kg
Cédric Severac (Team Panda) Vs Mehdi Mabrouk (Team ABS)
--> Mehdi Mabrouk - par K.O. - 1er round - 00min13


4. M.M.A 3x 5min* -77Kg
Jeremy Richard (Team Pythagore) Vs Sébastien Ruatti (Mad Team)
--> Sébastien Ruatti (Mad Team) - par clef de talon - 2ème round - 2min53


5. M.M.A 3x 5min* -70Kg
Franck Guillot (FST/Atch Académie) Vs Gael Partula (Team SDCL)
--> Franck Guillot - par triangle - 1er round - 4min15


6. M.M.A 3x 5min* -90Kg
Rudy De Benedetti (Team Pythagore Bordeaux) Vs Laurent Bour (HB Academy)
--> Laurent Bour - par K.O. - 1er round - 3min18


7. M.M.A 3x 5min* -66Kg
Julien Leocard (HB Académy) Vs Yohan Guerin (Team PANDA)
--> Yohan Guerin - par guillotine - 2ème round - 4min05


8. Combat Boxe Thaï Pro B / 4x 3 min -71Kg
Louis Outhier (The Game Factory) Vs Zyad Abada (Tours Top Team)
--> Louis Outhier - aux points


9. M.M.A 3x 5min* -77Kg
Jason Ponet (Team Pythagore Bordeaux) Vs Patrick Moltado (Team Mario SUKATA)
--> Jason Ponet par guillotine - 2ème round - 1min37


10. M.M.A 3x 5min* / Remise en jeu pour la ceinture du K.O.C des -70 kg / Main-Event #1
Laurent KAMOUN (The Game Factory) Vs Samuel PIRON (Team Pythagore)
--> Samuel PIRON - par Mata Leon - 3ème round - 3min07


11. M.M.A 3x 5min* / Remise en jeu pour la ceinture du K.O.C des -84 kg / Main-Event #2
Gary DECORDE (Free Fight Académy) Vs Gregory JOURDAIN (Black Anaconda Team)
--> Gary DECORDE - par K.O - 2ème round - 2min50

vu sur : 
http://www.prideordie.com/evenements-f15/koc-4-t8023-75.htm
Merci à Original Flavor ;-)


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Les vidéos des combats "Main Event 1 & 2, sont en ligne aux adresses suivantes :

Laurent KAMOUN Vs Samuel PIRON
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/video_KOC4_sam.html

et 

Gary DECORDE Vs Gregory JOURDAIN
http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/video_KOC4_gary.html


----------



## fbledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Enfin...la date du K.O.C 5 est fixée.....
ce sera le samedi 09 avril 2011 à l'Espace 3000 de Cognac....
alors, à vos calendriers...
çà promet d'être E.X.P.L.O.S.I.F..! 
L'an passé, le K.O.C 4 avait réuni +1500 personnes...
Gooo...!

+ d'infos : http://www.pythagorejiujitsu.com/


----------

